# B.S.A mark v



## veloeska (Apr 21, 2012)

hello to all military bicycle enthusiasts from greece! here is one from my four  B.S.A mks -semi restored -actually only mechanichal repaired and''filled'' with bag pump,saddle,lamp etc....not much time left this period for my bikes due to the nature of my work


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Apr 22, 2012)

*Welcome*

Welcome to the forum, Tasos.

Good to see a pic of your Mk V

All the best

Colin


PS Are you still looking for a Mk V handlebar?


----------



## veloeska (Apr 22, 2012)

**

hello colin! nice to find you in here also!hope you are fine and with new great discoveries in your garage!!!!!!.about parts now,you know the score...always we have to look for something..my bikes has some mixed parts from the army of course,and iam trying to find out what can be done for some better results,and yes iam looking for a handlebar for eadie,with the one lever,,and a pair of mudguards,as the bike is 4,i have many work abroad any more info about these appreciated..!!!!


----------



## eadie (Jul 3, 2012)

so here we all are....
the man who got me into vintage bicycles, by finding his page whilst looking for eadie coaster info, the man who saw my flickr shot of a salvaged eadie,and got it shipped around the world, and me, a humble blacksmith/scrounger, who has to constantly explain the reasons for his weird obsessions to his wife......

well met gents!

the reason i logged on again was to discuss something that concerns you both! (at risk of repeating myself, which, at 30, i can look forward to more and more in my life....)

colin, i am looking to make a replica of the rifle clips you have on your mk5, and i want to make them as close as possible to the originals, including the spring clip type part for the stock, in the rear part.
i have been screwing my eyes up trying to work out how it actually goes, but i cannot quite work it out....
tasos, as soon as i make a set, they will be yours!
i also have ww2 re enactor friends here in australia that have expressed interest in getting some made.

so if you could find some time to take some more photos that would be great! (i realise you are a busy man!)

thanks mates,
woody


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Jul 7, 2012)

Gday

(translation of this antipodean warcry for our American cousins: hey, hi, what d' you know, mine's a guinness, etc etc)

Woody, are you over in jolly olde englande for War & Peace show with Paul and the rest of the ozzy crew?

(If so, I'll be traipsing thro that muddy field on the friday)

This advert is from 1913 cycle trade catalogue


----------



## eadie (Jul 8, 2012)

well mate, 
or filarako in greek....,
i am sorry to say i will not be there, although i do plan to get to ole blighty (in the next decade or so) i will not be able to make it.

a lovely advert, and i would be proud to make all of those holders, and may yet (?), i need some close shots of the spring retainer in the stock holder of your original mkv rifle mount.........

i love the raquet holder, and i have friends that do early 1900s re enactments, so i might make one!
one of my friends has expressed interest for bicycle accessories from that period.

here is a progress shot of my little project, i followed the watsonian chassis design as close as i could, and boy it works well!
my children insisted i get it running, to take them for rides...... but it is still very much a work in progress
http://www.flickr.com/photos/41924895@N07/7511116330/in/photostream
it is running with an eadie coaster rear until i source the right rims.....


----------



## veloeska (Aug 18, 2012)

*terrys clips*



Wing Your Heel said:


> Gday
> 
> (translation of this antipodean warcry for our American cousins: hey, hi, what d' you know, mine's a guinness, etc etc)
> 
> ...



  hello colin,i just logged in after ...long time  we are always very busy and unfoturnatelly not much time left....i just saw the file with terrys clips.very interesting advert,maybe we dont have the exact dimensions but anyway,we have an idea about the rifle clips and the brand of course.especially the front one.,as my bike missing that,so i have to make a replica as it shows....my mk 4 has a tread on the handlebars with a special nut-with a kind of spacer?means that maybe this front rifle base mounts centrally on handlebars,,in this advert seems the one of these seems side mounted..how many types exist finally?/


----------



## veloeska (Aug 18, 2012)

eadie said:


> so here we all are....
> the man who got me into vintage bicycles, by finding his page whilst looking for eadie coaster info, the man who saw my flickr shot of a salvaged eadie,and got it shipped around the world, and me, a humble blacksmith/scrounger, who has to constantly explain the reasons for his weird obsessions to his wife......
> 
> well met gents!
> ...



  g day woody,seems that more than one(including me) screwing his eyes in a try to find out how it actually goes this or that,or trying to examine pics  i hope in time that you will be able to make some clips for the company-but i have to admit that i depend also at my eadie coaster-my lucky star-maybe somewhere in this lonely planet an original clip still waiting to be discovered???? if i ll find an original i will send it to you for making some exact replicas...... and truly i believe that i will find one. as the last piece of this mk ridle!!


----------



## ratty67 (Nov 24, 2012)

*BSA Army bike*

i found this on an irish website (fort camden) it shows a BSA used by the irish army 
i have one of these bikes  compleate plus a new frame for another one.
 i also have a childs BSA parrabike restoration project which needs LOTS of work will post pictures as soon as i can


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Nov 25, 2012)

*rifle clips*

I've now got round to photographing some original rifle clips, added some old rifle clip brochures, and created one page on the subject -


http://www.oldbike.eu/museum/world-war-one/rifle-mounting-clips-on-military-bicycles/


I hope it can help you make your own clips


----------

